# Game of Thrones being adapted for HBO



## Wolfshead (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard recently that George R.R. Martin's Game of Thrones is being adapted for HBO, and is due to star Sean Bean as Eddard Stark. I never finished reading all the books (I lost interest after a while...) but nonetheless I think this has the potential to be great. Thought I'd bring it to the attention of TTF-ers as I'm sure it will interest a few!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0944947/

EDIT: Although I should probably point out it's just a pilot for a proposed mini-series, although I suspect they'd have to go some to not get the full series commissioned... fingers crossed!


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jan 23, 2010)

They're waiting for me to finish the book first. 
The project has been idle for quite some time, I hope some would bring it back into attention.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 28, 2010)

Latest from IMDB.



> CURRENT STATUS: Pilot episode filming completed. Post-production now underway. HBO will see finished pilot at the end of January 2010. Awaiting pick-up decision, due by the end of March 2010. HBO confident of transmission in March/April 2011.


Sounds promising.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 29, 2010)

The cast looks great for this - I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 4, 2011)

Just to bump this thread up, 'A Dance with Dragons' has been slated for release in July. Just pre-ordered mine from Amazon with gift cards so didn't cost me a penny. :*D


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 5, 2011)

SO excited. It's looking great. And I really hope the newest 'Dance' date isn't just false hope all over again!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope not. I just pre-ordered on Amazon and they took my gift cards for it so I guess they'll refund them if it doesn't happen but seems like it's the real deal.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 7, 2011)

The series is starting over here (UK) in a few weeks - looking forward to it! I too am waiting for 'Dragons', if only to see if any of the Starks are still alive...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 7, 2011)

My lips are sealed, I'm stuck on A Feast for Crows, haven't had a lot of time to read and can't really remember where I left off lol. I'll probably go back a chapter and continue to read it, that'll refresh my memory.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 7, 2011)

I may actually enjoy thisn on TV.

Couldn't for the life of me get into the books and after several attempts, I gave the books away.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I guess they are very VERY VERY detailed and have a TON of characters in them lol. I really like them though because they make me think, like "ok so who was that again? and where did that happen again?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 18, 2011)

*It was amazing!!!!!!!!! :*D:*D:*D*


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 5, 2011)

I've become a big fan of Game of Thrones. In my opinion it is one of the best shows on Television in a long while. It has inspired me to read the books...and I am glad to see that the producers and director's of the series are following the plot of the books very well. 

What I am a little disappointed about is the fact that we now have to wait until Spring 2012 to get a new episode! That is just too long to wait!


----------



## Halasían (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the 1st season DVD set of this show. I need to dedicate some time to watch it.


----------



## Akurydal (Oct 15, 2012)

This serie began to be very famous in France. I will watch it maybe when I have time.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 17, 2013)

I've watched two seasons so far, and I have to say while the first season was rather enjoyable, the 2nd seemed to drag a bit and get lost in its direction. They made some good TV, but it seemed to have lost something. It may be that way in the books too, as II quit reading then when it started to bog. Hopefully the next season will bring it.

They sure are destroying it in Season 8 in a rush to close it all off....


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, it's been a while since the GoT series ended, and I am STILL WAITING for the final 2 books to be completed.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2019)

The pitch meeting:






And one for the infamous 8th season:


----------

